# New dog coming



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

My Komondor " Ivan" died January 29th. He was 13 yrs 5 months old . He died of Congestive heart failure. Half my heart went with him when he died. My other Komondor died about 3 months before Ivan. He was 9 years old. He was given to me about 4 years before. He wasn't the brightest bulb in the box, but he had a good heart. I have wanted to get another LGD because , well, they suit me. I found a Anitolian Shepard some people wanted to get rid of because unfortunately it has started being aggressive with the owners,. It has had obedience training, been well socialized and they said 99 percent of the time it is a wonderful dog. The woman loves the dog, but has started to be afraid it because it bit her. I would love to have a Anitolian . The dog is 3 years old. I would prefer a puppy, but can't afford the steep price most people are asking.I asked if I could have a trial period of about a month to see if I could safely give it a forever home. They said that would be fine. They are doing a site check Saturday and bringing the dog to leave him here. It took my 2nd Komondor months before he stopped being confused about being here and not his former home. What should I expect from this dog and does anyone have any ideas how to proceed?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I know you should NEVER tie out a an Anatolian. Not even for a few minutes. I read a book where a woman got an Anatolian and he was a dream guardian. She tied him out for about twenty minutes so furniture could be moved into the house. He turned into a monster.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maura said:


> I know you should NEVER tie out a an Anatolian. Not even for a few minutes. I read a book where a woman got an Anatolian and he was a dream guardian. She tied him out for about twenty minutes so furniture could be moved into the house. He turned into a monster.


What kind of monster? Usually they have to be bitten by a radioactive spider or werewolf or something. Was the book Twilight?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DianneIverson2 said:


> My Komondor " Ivan" died January 29th. He was 13 yrs 5 months old . He died of Congestive heart failure. Half my heart went with him when he died. My other Komondor died about 3 months before Ivan. He was 9 years old. He was given to me about 4 years before. He wasn't the brightest bulb in the box, but he had a good heart. I have wanted to get another LGD because , well, they suit me. I found a Anitolian Shepard some people wanted to get rid of because unfortunately it has started being aggressive with the owners,. It has had obedience training, been well socialized and they said 99 percent of the time it is a wonderful dog. The woman loves the dog, but has started to be afraid it because it bit her. I would love to have a Anitolian . The dog is 3 years old. I would prefer a puppy, but can't afford the steep price most people are asking.I asked if I could have a trial period of about a month to see if I could safely give it a forever home. They said that would be fine. They are doing a site check Saturday and bringing the dog to leave him here. It took my 2nd Komondor months before he stopped being confused about being here and not his former home. What should I expect from this dog and does anyone have any ideas how to proceed?


I'm sorry about your Komondors. My last Pyr is getting old and I dread losing him. He is such a great dog.


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you LisainN Idaho. Doesn't anyone else have any pointers on how I should proceed with this dog? Are they very different than Komondors? Are they known for aggression with their owners?


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

A dog is a dog, bite down on the end of your tongue while you are getting their food together, spit into the food and mix it. I know sounds nasty for people, think like a dog!!! Higher ranking pack members always eat 1st. that is hard wired into them. The dogs olfactory sense is up to 200,000 x strong than mans, they smell that you have already been at the food before them, you must out rank them in the pack. 
if you understand operant conditioning then you can work even with so called aggressive dogs without much issue. 
You work the dog to do things, when they do it, you reward them (with what ever, can be food, affection, a toy) if they dont do it, you just do it over. You dont correct them, so even with dominant dogs there is no confrontation issue, so no reason to act out or put forth rank structure.
The dog learns that doing the proper behavior for the command gets rewarded, not doing it does not. 
See if you can find out what triggered the bite, and was it in fact a bite or a nip or a protest. They are a good sized dog,_ (the 1 I'm most familiar with belongs to a MP, in USMC)_ have powerful bite. 
Above all else be careful, good luck


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll know more tomorrow. On the phone they said something about not liking his feet handled, but there must be more than that. I didn't get all the particulars . I'll take him for a walk to the campground , check him out some. I know he won't understand his owners going away. They've had him since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thaiblue12, I sent you a private message. Don't know if you can get it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I can't remember the name of the book, it was autobiographical. The breeders had told her not to use a tie out with the puppy (puppy then, grown dog during incident). When she called them later to explain what happened the breeders were very upset with her. She moved from country to edge of town and had to put stockade fencing because the dog looked so cuddly and people were always wanting to put their hands through the fence and pet the dog. He became quite aggressive, a biter.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I cannot give you any better information than Rock has provided, except that I'ld probably spit into the food instead of bite my tongue for blood. I know for myself, I would not accept a grown dog that had already bitten its owner; and this is due more to my age and agility level than any emotional issue. That dog is going to need some secure/positive/patient handling. For some reason, it felt a need to snap/bite/whatever a human being. Those dogs have good memories and I don't have enough experience with the breed to say if bad memories are carried over to new owners.

I would even be concerned about taking the dog for a walk as I would wonder if it was going to connect that leash to being tied up.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I cannot give you any better information than Rock has provided, except that I'ld probably spit into the food instead of bite my tongue for blood. I know for myself, I would not accept a grown dog that had already bitten its owner; and this is due more to my age and agility level than any emotional issue. That dog is going to need some secure/positive/patient handling. For some reason, it felt a need to snap/bite/whatever a human being. Those dogs have good memories and I don't have enough experience with the breed to say if bad memories are carried over to new owners.
> 
> I would even be concerned about taking the dog for a walk as I would wonder if it was going to connect that leash to being tied up.


I didn't mean bite your tongue hard enough to make it bleed:smack, just to make you slobber/more saliva.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maura said:


> I can't remember the name of the book, it was autobiographical. The breeders had told her not to use a tie out with the puppy (puppy then, grown dog during incident). When she called them later to explain what happened the breeders were very upset with her. She moved from country to edge of town and had to put stockade fencing because the dog looked so cuddly and people were always wanting to put their hands through the fence and pet the dog. He became quite aggressive, a biter.


I'm sorry, but this is just ridiculous. Tying a dog for a few minutes is most certainly not going to turn the dog into a monster unless maybe something horrific happened to the dog while it was tied. I guess this just goes to show you that you can't believe everything you read in a book.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It sounds pretty ridiculous, but this is specific to the breed. There is someone else on the forum who also wrote that you can't tie out this breed.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maura said:


> It sounds pretty ridiculous, but this is specific to the breed. There is someone else on the forum who also wrote that you can't tie out this breed.


I'm sorry, I just don't believe there is ANY breed that as a general rule, cannot be tied out for 20 minutes on one occasion without going crazy and becoming aggressive. Whatever would they do on a leash, since that it also tying?

Here is the experience of someone who has Anatolians for a long time and she specifically mentions tying and chaining the dog on occasion without the dog going bonkers.
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/livestock-guardian-dogs-why-we-love-our-anatolian-shepherd/


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I'm sorry, I just don't believe there is ANY breed that as a general rule, cannot be tied out for 20 minutes on one occasion without going crazy and becoming aggressive. Whatever would they do on a leash, since that it also tying?


 Me neither, maybe that 2nd person, they read that same book. A dog is a dog, I have no problem with him biting people that stick there hand through the fence, he is doing his job guarding. Does that have anything to do with him being tied out, extremely doubtful. You put a guardian dog within an enclosure of any type, (fenced area, van, kennel, crate, whatever) I would expect they should guard it.
Did when she moved from the country to the edge of town make it now to much dog for her to handle and color the situation in a bad light, maybe.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm beginning to believe the LGD breeds in general are not very well understood. (When a dog feels threatened, it either cows, runs or stands and delivers!) Seems some want these types of dogs to "do what they were bred to do", which is fine; but then doesn't that mean the owner should be more sensitive to that dog's personal character? 

I'm hearing "don't let the dog bond with humans because you want them to bond with livestock"; however, what I'm finding is that a "puppy" needs to bond with whatever is protecting it and if that is a human, sobeit. Color me ignorant; but I do not believe this negates their being protective of the livestock. 

Now maybe this differs with the size of the property the dog is guarding. For small homesteaders like me (slightly over 6 acres) we have to do pretty much the same as those on larger acreage. (Example: mowing the pasture to put up winter hay.) Yet, we cannot justify spending the kind of money it would take for the tractor/balers that would make it easy. I'm coming to the conclusion this applies for dogs as well. My last guard dog was a "mix" (Anatolian, chow, lab), was raised in the house as a puppy and house broken yet was expected to stay/sleep outside (except in real bad weather). As an adult dog she would lay on the hilltop watching the goats and heaven help any intruder!! (Same thing with my other dog, a German Shepherd..full blood..as she would stay closer to the goats than the other dog did and even sleep in the barn with the goats, even though, like the other, was house broken and kept indoors during her puppy months.)

Now I have a Karakachan (puppy) who is too little to be "forced" to stay in the barn, hates being caged and noway would I chain her. The only thing I'm doing differently..so far is: I won't ever let her in the house and I won't train her to be aggressive. She is bonding with the 4 yr old lab and has acknowledged her love for me in that she comes running when I call. Still, when she is roaming around the goats, she is well accepted by them. (I even saw her playing with one of the grown does by running in a circle around that doe, then flopping onto her side and rolling in the grass. Then she would jump up and run around the doe again and, again, lay down in the grass and roll. All this time the doe was just watching her while she continued to graze...off and on.)

I'm telling all this because I believe (as Rock said) "A dog is a dog is a dog!" I don't believe a dog bites without cause. Something occurred that is unknown as yet. Maybe this is naive of me and I would definately be cautious about accepting a dog who has bitten a human without my knowing for sure the particulars of that biting incident.

Also, please remember, I'm still learning about these LGD breeds by studying my little Karakachan pup.


----------

